

SECURITY: Surprising behavior in CryptoJS CTR mode suggests vulnerabilities - marshray
https://github.com/cryptocat/cryptocat/issues/258

======
marshray
If you took interest in 1Password's old 1-bit suboptimality yesterday, you
might feel like helping to get the word to fellow developers about this very
real possibility of 256-bit decryption attacks today.

